# what rifle should i get?



## movin_up (Oct 24, 2004)

ok so, im lookin at getting something a little bigger than my .22, im just flat out bored with it. i was thinking .243 or .270, it will probley be used for some elk hunting, but for the most part will be used for shooting at the range ( www.basfaz.com ). the problem is my spending limit (and being lefty), $900, which needs to include the rifle, a case, sight and some ammo to break it in. im also looking at getting a diffrent stock something like the dragunov style stock, but dont add the stock cost to the $900 i have for the rest of the gear, it will be bought later. the problem is i cant find a rifle that has that stock avalible (stock or aftermarket) at all. im lookin for your help if you know of a gun within my price range, caliber, and made for leftys and with the ability to change the stock (not really that important). please post away. thanxs in advance :sniper:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

First off I would suggest the Savage as it is the best rifle out of the box for accuracy and cost. As far as caliber the .270 is a marginal elk round while the .243 is not.

I would suggest if looking for less recoil the .25-06. Marginal at best for elk but a good round.

I know you will get all kinds of advice etc. but if you plan on adding a custom stock later you can start with a good base receiver and barrel, and work up from there.


----------



## movin_up (Oct 24, 2004)

i had looked at savage, but i havent seen any diffrent stocks for it (other than the police one which i dont think you can buy)

i like both the 11fl and 16fl but what the diffrence between the two? they have all the same stats (from what i've seen)

11fl http://www.savagearms.com/11fl.htm
16fl http://www.savagearms.com/16flss.htm

im not so worried about recoil, i am a bigger guy for my age (16, wasnt getting any help in the youth forum) i have shot many 30-06 and 308's and the recoil didnt bother me.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

By "Im a lefty" do you mean your Left handed, or left eye dominant? because if your just left handed, you could still be Right Eye dominant, in which case you would be better off using a right handed gun.

You probably already know that. Im just checking because allot of new shooters (and even some experienced ones) don't know that its about dominant eye, not dominant hand, and most people, including lefties are right eye dominant.

If you're looking at elk, I wouldn't even consider the .243. People will argue with you whether or not its enough to ethically take White tail deer, let alone a bull elk. You should go 270 or higher.

As for a gun, if your left eye dominant, I don't know what to tell you except go savage. Even if your right eye dominant you can't go wrong with them. BUT if your really concerned with price, then $900 is more than enough for an accurate rifle, a synthetic after market stock and a scope, with plenty of $$$ for ammo left over.

I hate to harp on this every time someone asks what kind of gun to get, but I honestly can't shut up about it. Go get an Enfield. An MKIII or No.4 MKII are readily available in good condition for around $100. Once you've got one of those, you can head on over to http://www.atigunstocks.com/product-enfield.html to find your self a nice synthetic Monte Carlo Stock. It's not a druganov, but it looks cool and it's more comfortable than the old grips. .303 british is still readily avalible from all the major ammo manufacturors llke Remington and Federal, and many cmpanys sell reloading dyes and bullet molds for it.

I kick myselph for not remembering, but recently a smaller company has stated making VERRY high quality replicas of the MKIII, No.4, and Enfield jungle Carbine. they are around $500 if i remember. the MKIII and No.4 replicas are chambered in .308, and accept M-14 mags, while the Jungle carbine is chambered in 7.62x39 and accept AK-47 mags. just a thought.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

270 Winchester is an excellent starting point for Elk, but also strongly consider the 30-06 Springfield as an all around big game cartridge! If you were too purchased the below items you will have an attractive, accurate left handed big game rifle for life! The rifle is of course retail price which is always higher after you talk down a salesman!

*Remington Model 700 BDL Left-Hand $709.00 MSRP*
http://www.remington.com/firearms/left_ ... 0bdllh.htm

Also consider purchasing a Leupold Scope, base and rings!

*Leupold VX-1 Scope 3-9x 40mm Duplex Reticle Gloss $199.00*
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/245063

*Leupold 1-Piece Standard Base Remington 700 Left Hand Long Action Gloss $14.26*
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/329735

*Leupold 1" Standard Rings Gloss Medium $18.95*
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/529983

*I have found a dragunov style stock for the Remington Model 700 BDL Left-Hand $176.00*
http://www.riflestock.com/supplement2.c ... nt%20Stock


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Wow...for once I can't object to OSOK. I highly approve of the Remington 700 series.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I personally shoot the Sako 7mm Mag. It is one of the most flattest shooting guns I have put in my hands, from 25 yds to 200yds. 150 grain soft point heads is the best patternable shell. I was shooting a Remington 308 before that, so this one feels like I have a cadillac in my hands! Although I paid $900 for mine


----------



## gander lander (Sep 27, 2004)

I got a Remington 700 LSS in 300 win mag. man what a gun. it very very accurate right out of the box. i got it for $605 which would leave you money for a nice scope. i put a Weaver Grand Slam on mine. its sweet, you wouldn't be disappointed


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Anyone want to compare the tikka and the 700? Which is better?


----------



## movin_up (Oct 24, 2004)

thanks for the suggestions, and yes by lefty i meant left handed and left eye dominate, now i just will need more money, why cant the stuff just grow on trees.


----------



## t_lowe_308 (Oct 31, 2004)

i have a tikka in 308 and love it i topped it with a simmons target scope. it is under a inch at 100 yards. i use to shoot a browning blr lightining in 308 and got this gun. befor that i had a rem. 700 in 243. it was a great gun but i love my tikka!!!!!!


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

If you think you might use it for elk some day then go bigger than the 270. 30-06 is pretty versatile. I like the winchester mod 70's (sporter LT & featherweight, everyone likes that featerweight, pretty) You can shoot light loads like 125 to 150 grain for deer, heck you could even use rem or federals new low recoil rounds for deer (very low recoil, feels like shooting .243, I've tried em, pretty cool, the feds are wicked accurate) and for elk hunting grab a box of hornady light magnums & you are hanging right in there with factory load .300 win mag specs. the rem 700's are nice, nuthin wrong with a savage, Ruger M77, Winchesters are cool too, heck those are just a couple of the red white & blue brands. Most of these can be had for under $550 new where I shop. Toss a couple hundred at a scope (Leupold, Burris, Nikon) A 3-9 40mm scope is like a b#tt hole, everybody has one. There's a reason for that though, it's perfect for most hunting & manufactured in high volume so it's affordable.
Get a bolt action with a drop plate or a clip, 3 position saftey is nice too.


----------



## fatwhiteboy (Dec 26, 2004)

I have a Remington 700 VLS in 308 with a Leupold II 3X9X40 and a Winchester Model 70 Black Shadow in .270 with a Nikon 3X9X40. I have done nothing to either one and both shoot groups at 100 yds you can cover with a quarter. I mainly shoot wild boar in California and the .270 puts them down right now. I just got the .308 a few months ago and haven't hunted with it yet. The .308 is a couple of pounds heavier. You wouldn't go wrong with either...Fat White Boy


----------



## wompus_cat (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey dont forget a good all around caliber if your hunting elk is a good ol' 338-06. Heck I use mine for whitetail too


----------

